

Neutrino experiment repeat at Cern finds same result - PhilRae
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15791236

======
PhilRae
"The team behind the finding in September that neutrinos may travel faster
than light has carried out an improved version of their experiment - and found
the same result."

There goes physics as we know it!

~~~
ugh
… replaced by physics as we know it with slight changes!

(If the effect is real. We will have to see.)

